# Raymond forklift motor for ATV conversion- HELP!!!



## gabtrac (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi there.

I managed to find a used forklift motor out of a Raymond forklift.
The drive motor was too far gone so I grabbed the hydraulic pump motor hoping it could work.
I want to use it to power a 4wd utility vehicle called a PUG.
The blown gas motor in the PUG was an old 16hp.
I tried getting more information on the FL motor off the Raymond site and a dealer, but they couldn't give me much more info.
Can anyone tell me if I can actually use this motor (it runs nicely when I put a 12V battery to it) and what amperage motor controller etc I'd need?
I've read through many forums and postings and can't find anything about this motor.
info on the motor 
- P/N - 570 269/50??
- Model - P93-4006
- Volts - 36
- Serial/Date Code - 172
- UL File No - AU2500

Also see pix attached. 

Thanks!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi,

That is probably a 7.2" dia series motor. As it is a pump motor, it is unidirectional. Hopefully it is correct for your application due to difficulty changing direction of rotation. Also, although unseen in the photos, it likely has an internal spline shaft for the pump. This makes a bitch to couple to a mechanical drive.

Basically I'm guessing it would be rated at 150 to 175 Amps for an hour and 400 to 500 Amps for 1 minute. So a controller needs to handle that. Avoid Kelly. Curtis and Alltrax are good. 36 or 48 Volts would do well. Speeds of 2500 to 3500 RPM in the 7 to 8 HP range. Motor can tolerate higher voltage but do you need it? Staying at 48 V or below keeps associated component costs down.

major


----------



## gabtrac (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey Major thanks for this, I really appreciate it.
It does have an internal spline shaft that I'll have to deal with...
The PUG has 2 speeds forward and one reverse but the good thing is that it's belt driven with a centrifical clutch. I can probably figure that part out.
The diameter of the motor body is 6-3/4". 
I was hoping to keep it at 36 or 48 volts. I don't need a lot of run time/distance or speed. I just need it around the farm.
So when you say 150 -175 amps do you think a 200 amp controller would be appropriate?
How difficult would it be to change the direction?
Yes it is unidirectional - it didn't change direction when I swapped the + for -.
Again, I really appreciate your generous assistance.
Thanks


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

You can easily find controllers from the good companies I mentioned rated for 200 A one hour and 500 A two minute, 36/48 V. Don't use a clutch, especially with a series motor. You have to alter the internal motor wiring (connections) to separate the field and armature (brushes) making it a 4 terminal motor to reverse it.

major


----------



## gabtrac (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks Major.
I'll look into the controller.
How can I tell if my motor is a series or not?

Cheers.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Is there like an 18AWG wire connected to one of the brushes? No. It is series wound.


----------



## gabtrac (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks Major.
You've given me a great start for this little adventure.
When you said 7-8hp, was that relative to a gas motor?
Cheers.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Power at the shaft of the electric motor.


----------



## Dxta (Oct 2, 2017)

@major. How do you know what kind of motor is serial or otherwise pls?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Dxta said:


> @major. How do you know what kind of motor is serial or otherwise pls?


Education and experience.

I've tried to share this knowledge. You can find lots of examples on threads in this forum, like this one: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/using-forklift-motor-and-choosing-good-7598.html

Regards,

major


----------



## gabtrac (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey Major, I've been able to figure out a bunch of things to get this project going. But in calculating the drive sprocket ratios/sizing I'm not sure what rpm range I should be using for the calculation (for the motor in my first post).
Thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

gabtrac said:


> Hey Major, I've been able to figure out a bunch of things to get this project going. But in calculating the drive sprocket ratios/sizing I'm not sure what rpm range I should be using for the calculation (for the motor in my first post).
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks.


Up thread:


major said:


> Hi,
> 
> Speeds of 2500 to 3500 RPM in the 7 to 8 HP range. Motor can tolerate higher voltage but do you need it? Staying at 48 V or below keeps associated component costs down.
> 
> major


----------



## gabtrac (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks a bunch.
And nope - don't need higher voltage.
Somewhere in the 36- 48V.

You wouldn't happen to have used controller lying around would you?
Trying to keep this cheap...

All the best.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Try Ebay or maybe here http://www.evtradinpost.com/ .


----------

